# RC Rental Car Batteries?



## Zootmaster (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am starting a new business with RC car rentals. We are using the BRP 1/18th scale cars as rentals but are not sure which way to go as far as batteries. I was thinking of using AA's in a 4 pack configuration but was unsure of what type cells would be best. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Russ


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would suggest looking into 2 cell LiPo packs. Longer run time, more durable and you can get chargers that charge 4 packs at a time fairly cheap.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

If you use LiPos make sure the speed controls have a built-in cutoff.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

If you go AA's check out cheapbatterypacks.com. They are better that the duracells and such you will get from Wal-Mart.

Now if you go Li-Po, I would look at 1cell not 2-cell for rentals. If you go 2-cell you will be working on alot of stuff. But you could just tune-down the esc to prevent the high speeds 2-cell would provide.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Like Scott said, with 2-cell LiPo you'd have to tune-down the ESC to decrease the speeds but the battery life per charge would be outstanding with the decreased amp load.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Can you imagine how long one of those would run with a 5000mah at 1/4 throttle??

Can you say FOREVER.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

ScottH said:


> Can you imagine how long one of those would run with a 5000mah at 1/4 throttle??
> 
> Can you say FOREVER.


Not really. A 5000 2S LiPo is bigger than the 1/18th cars he is talking about.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

ta_man said:


> Not really. A 5000 2S LiPo is bigger than the 1/18th cars he is talking about.


Details...shmetails.


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

If you don't go with the Li-Po packs look at using AA's that are hybreads or "Pre-charged". They hold a charge on the shelf so you don't have to to re-charge packs that have not been run for a week or two. They will hold about 80% of their charge for a year.

If you go Li-Po be sure the ESC has a li-po cutoff or you add one to it. If not you will be replacing the packs much sooner. If a li-po cell gose below 3v per cell or above 3.7v per cell they will be damaged and gas out or puff up. The gas is highly explosive.

Li-po's are great and can give you 10 times the service life but you have to insure they are not abused. I know how abused a rental can become.


----------

